# asus hd 5770 overclocking



## evildead789 (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi, i want to overclock my videocard asus hd 5770.
When i use smartdoctor i can't seem to change my vcore. I don't even see the slider for vcore
With msi afterburner i can't either.

I should work since it says on the box, anyone know of a solution


----------



## hsb250 (Mar 28, 2011)

If you go to overclockers.com they have a few threads about it.


----------



## evildead789 (Aug 27, 2009)

i think one of them is mine lol, i can't seem to find anything about this issue


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

There is a setting in MSI afterburner to unlock the Voltage, though I forget what it is. Just go into the options and there is a check box to unlock it. It should not be that hard to find.


----------



## Mottoman216 (Feb 26, 2010)

Through msi settings enable unlocked voltages and in msi's configure.ini enable unofficialoverc.locking by replacing the 0 with 1


----------

